
How long does it take to linear search 200MB in memory? - jotto
https://www.jonathanotto.com/linear-search-benchmark
======
PaulHoule
There are faster ways to do linear search, for instance,

[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Knuth–Morris–Pratt_algorithm](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Knuth–Morris–Pratt_algorithm)

